
Jack in the Belfry - pepys
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n17/terry-eagleton/jack-in-the-belfry
======
pepys
Just want to point out two truly outstanding eccentric English names mentioned
in the article. Straight out of Dickens:

Urania Wallop: "Not long after the botched elopement/abduction, Urania ordered
that her son be strapped to his bed."

Coulson Wallop: "[Jane Austen] was, however, less impressed by his dim-witted
younger brother Coulson, whom she regarded as a cad given to drunken habits
and indelicate language."

~~~
gumby
"Wallop’s uncle had been elected master of Magdalene College, Cambridge, but
according to one contemporary observer was completely illiterate."

